# Watchdog bloodline



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Does anybody know of any 100% Watchdog kennels out there anywhere? 
Do any of you breed 100% Watchdogs?


----------



## coco0889 (Feb 22, 2006)

google it. should come up with more than you want.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

We have used google, yahoo, msn, ask and every other search engine _* many*_ times and we did not find what we wanted.... to many people mixing in Razors Edge.... and we don't want that in any shape, form or fashion. 
We found our Watchdog puppy.
We also found our Colby girl we have been looking for.


----------



## coco0889 (Feb 22, 2006)

Good job. Im glad you found what you were looking for.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Try this site here

http://groups.msn.com/thewatchdogarmy/armyfrontwelcome.msnw


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Everyone This Is Bossplaya
Just Wanted To Say Wuz Up
If Anyone Has Any Info On Whopper/eddington
And Bismark Watchdogs Hit Soon Asap!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey Everyone This Is Bossplaya
> Just Wanted To Say Wuz Up
> If Anyone Has Any Info On Whopper/eddington
> And Bismark Watchdogs Hit Soon Asap!!


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

there are not very many breeders with pure wd. There are a couple dogs out there but nuthing pure.. there are many strains of wd being chaos/hughzees and tnt .. but to say pure wd. it jus duznt happen.. only a few out there and they are hidden out and the couple that people know of having them.arent gettin rid of em


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

*I Would Like To Know*

WHAT IS WORG WITH razos eage AN NOT YOU wittypits I JUST WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT SOMEONE OTHER THAN YOU. I HAVE A BEST/F THAT HAVE THIM. AN WOULD IT BE OK TO BREED THEM. JUST A/Q:clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Slooooow dooooown, lol. What was that again????


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

*Pure something*

Pure bloodlines are becomeing hard to come by. Its all gotti/watchdog or razor/watchdog. Dogman just breed them lol.


----------



## d0ggmann (Apr 26, 2008)

wittypits said:


> Pure bloodlines are becomeing hard to come by. Its all gotti/watchdog or razor/watchdog. Dogman just breed them lol.


I JUST NEED IT TO KNOW . I WILL TRY NOT GETTING ONE BUT THEY DO LOOK GOOD AN I WOULD NOT BREED GOTTI WITH IT OR WATCHDOG WITH IT .THAT WOULD BE SOMTHING I WOULD KEEP BY IT SIFE


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have a question,who here is a 100% sure that watchdog bloodline was ever pure?and by that i mean not just a mix of performance ab and apbt/staff?
Does anyone have definet proof that this wasnt the case.It seems to me that the creator of the watch dog bloodline is no longer involved because the apbt wasnt really his passion,he was a american bulldog breeder and founder of there largest registry and publisher of the american bulldog magazine,[don't remember the name].Seems to me there is a good chance of some experimental breeding between performance ab and amstaff/apbt,i mean i hate to bring this up every time this subject comes up,and in no way mean to down grade folks breedings by hinting that the initial stock may have been crossed,great dogs have been bred from this line,and really a apbt and performance ab are almost the same animal,one being slightly larger.but his dogs were large right from the start,many 90 pounds and up..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Cane which dogs did you have in mind? As in which dogs in your opinion would be "foundation" Watchdog blood? Big Thor? any others? Just curious what you would think the foundation dogs or pure'er dogs were in the watchdog line.


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

theres alot out there that people call wd that just isnt wd at all .. no where near it .. u see alot of peds posted on boards that contain chaos hughzees blahblah blah .. that have other stuff mixed in as well that is claimed to be wd and its just sumthing that people tell you to get you to buy their stock.. so be careful do your research and soon you will see the light


----------



## johnsontofk (Apr 5, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey Cane which dogs did you have in mind? As in which dogs in your opinion would be "foundation" Watchdog blood? Big Thor? any others? Just curious what you would think the foundation dogs or pure'er dogs were in the watchdog line.


good question andy


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

im talking this stock,i dont believe casey couturie had his own bloodline in the begining but was peddling red devil kingfish/mason hog among others,his line was established with large catch weight dogs,and i mean catch weight in the liberal term,these dogs were big,and many folks i know,people who bought american bulldogs in the early 90's off of folks like leclare are saying these dogs are blue versions of painter/johnson hybrids,im not saying its true,but there is a air of valitity to it,since they were there.....
who here was there?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks. I was looking into the history on some of these dogs and they seem to be consitently better bred on top and go back into some very game lines, Mason, Patricks, Carver, Tudor ect and some come from some smaller dogs.

If you look in the pictures you posted Blue Bubba is listed both at 55lbs, and 67lbs? Could be conditioned and chain weight?

Blue Bully

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=7067

If you look at his sire

Blue Max II this isnt a big dog either, and on top has Patricks/Bolio, going way back to some Clouse and Carver.

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.co...&file=printPedigree&dog_id=7009&myPedigrees=1


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Big Thor

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=7374

trace him back to some Tudor/Mason/Red Devil on the bottom and Bullyson/Carver/Henzil/Boudreaux/Tudor on top. About 6 generations back heavy on the Boudreaux.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

If you go back on big thors daims side there really is alot missing from the pedigrees as you go back,ive found it kind of hard to find any real info on the watchdog blood line,some of those foundation dogs had alot of akc[blue bully]
ruffian dogs in there pedigree,but there no story out there to really research,to bad,it would be cool to read..
This dog,beelzubub out oif blue bully really has the face of a american bulldog,jmo..http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=30155


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah its interesting, the thing is Where did the "Watchdog" line begin? IT seems that there were not that many being bred for a long time. What I mean is I dont find any Watchdog dogs with Watchdog in more than 3-5 generations?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey I am looking for a blue from watchdog lines. Any suggetsions? nothing huge and overdone though or that will cost me my retirement account haha.


----------



## NAKA (Feb 23, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Hey I am looking for a blue from watchdog lines. Any suggetsions? nothing huge and overdone though or that will cost me my retirement account haha.


http://http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=219827
Here's a link to my boys ped. He is from Presidental Kennels in Upstate Ny. Hope this helps you.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

he is GORGEOUS...can I have him...or his sperm. HAHA:roll:


----------



## resilient (Jun 18, 2008)

watchdog is my favorite bloodline... I found moreauspits.com, he does breed watchdog/razor's edge but he does have a really good male... diesel which is definitely a watchdog.


----------



## roqstarblues (Jul 6, 2008)

OUr kennel breeds nothing but Watchdog/Chaos. I am proud to have helped maintain the line. These dogs are great. Very loyal, athletic and easy to work with and healthy. The line originated under Casey Couturier, ABA president. Over the years they have been breed primarily for color. Colors are always blue, (blue, blue fawn, brindle blue, or white/blue). I wouldn't have any other line of dog!

roqstarblues.com

myspace.com/roqstar_blues


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Your Dog*

Your dog looks just like my Chiefy Lee. He's 100% watchdog. I'll put up pics of the dame when i go pick her up. AND FOR GOD'S SAKE............... STAY AWAY FROM RAZOR'S EDGE,GOTTI OR ANY CRAP LIKE THAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

try this site im in love with some of there females 
moreauspits.com/home.html

my lil girl has some watchdog in her


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I still see the Boudreaux in her eyes.


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

she has that to


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*watchdog blood*

Chaos Kennels of Chicago Il

They got what you want!!!!!!


----------



## Haul-N-Guns (Jul 27, 2008)

*Blue watch dog*

I paid $350 for Chiefy Lee. The breeder is out of NC. But I know he'll ship!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

honeypitty said:


> try this site im in love with some of there females
> moreauspits.com/home.html
> 
> my lil girl has some watchdog in her


They don't even know how to spell Legends!....lololololol  
Why are blue dogs so desirable?
If I want a large blue dog I could buy a Neapolitan or a Cane Corso.
Why buy a dog labled as a pit bull when there is very little pit if any at all?

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...=89&prev=/images?q=Cane+Corso&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

http://www.ironstone.net/images/dog8.gif


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe because we don't want to have to handle dogs like Cane Corsos or Neo's thats a LOT of dog for someone to have, personally I wouldn't want the responsibilty.

I think people want blue just like people want red or black or brindle. Personal taste. I like my blue dogs!  but its not just because they are blue.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have had Neos in apartments. Its not much different than a pit. Actually the Neo is better in an apt because they are very laid back. But you have to get a less typie one or else you will have drool on you often!...lol
The Cane are more dry mouthed.
Anyway consider this...the average "bully" pit is 80-100 pounds correct?
So are most Cane and some of the smaller Neo's as well.
The only reason I suggest geting a Mastiff of these types is because the pit bul is supposed to be much smaller. So if you want a big dog...get a mastiff.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Not all blue dogs are bullies this is a matter of opinion Old Fort is the perfect example of someone with blue apbt's .. Blue is a preference in color while there are alot of bullies out there that are blue .. You also have blue apbt's. Blue was and still is an amstaff/apbt color and IMO amstaffs and apbt's are the same dog. I don't condone breeding for color alone however I could see why it would be so desirable to own a blue color dog. IMO it's one of the prettiest apbt color's. I myself have a blue apbt she looks nothing like a bully breed. I also would never want a cane corso or a neo they are some big scarey looking dogs IMO. If I wanted a blue dog besides an apbt I would go the amstaff route or get a blue greyhound.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this the face of a scary dog?








or this








http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f286/dragonmark/?action=view&current=romaandbiggie.flv


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Is this the face of a scary dog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey sampson nothing against anyone who owns these ... Just not my type of dog.. I think my opinion of scary in this situation does not mean the dog looks vicious just scary as not very attractive or desirable in my eyes. But to each his own.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ill take a blue corso over a blue pit any day of the week,as for neos,that breed needs a overhall,its a mess,and also as mixed as a gotti or razors edge dog anyway.just too typie.
As for there being blue apbts,that a matter of opinion really since 99.9% of blue apbts are part staff,and the other 1% cant be varified,there like the sasquatch or the lockness monster,people say theyve been around,but theres no definitive evidence to back the claim.


----------

